# Online Beginners Obedience Course recommendation



## goldennotes (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi! I am very new to competitive sports for dogs. As in VERY NEW. I have a just turned 1 year old golden (Easton) who loves and wants to work. I stumbled upon the obedience sport while researching for a breeder and I was in awe of the sport and really thought I would want to do it if our new dog wanted to. Well, Easton loves to train and work and obedience is a great fit, I think. He loves what we've done so far. 

My issue--- we are currently training at our local dog training facility. They don't have standard obedience classes --but a rally obedience class. And it's a general class for all levels. I think the majority of the class participants don't intend to compete; they are just enjoying the training with their dog. We are enjoying it...but I am worried we are developing bad habits as we train that if we want to compete will cost us. I allowed Easton to develop sloppy sits and sloppy downs when he was a puppy--and realized the sloppy sits were an issue several months ago, and they are completely gone when we train. But I didn't realize rolling onto a hip when in a down was bad (I was just training for him lying down in the house, when I needed it, and rolling onto the hip meant he was settled in). I've only been working on proper down position for 3 weeks now, and he's improved greatly and I'm pretty confident we can eliminate the hip roll. He's such a fast learner.


BUT what else am I doing wrong, b/c I'm not aware of it. I already know things like he should be parallel to me, or perfectly lined up (and those are things that aren't discussed in my training classes). So, I'm looking for an online training program that will explain what the exercise should look like, how to train exercise, common pitfalls, how to correct those issues if they arise. I need an organized training resource--perferably video. And something for very much beginner (like I read a thread last week, and what I got from it was the dog's head should not be touching/resting on your leg. I didn't know that). 

Do you recommend a particular online program. I know Fenzi and Leerberg have courses. Others? I need Obedience for human dummy with smart dog course. Where do I go??

Lisa


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sloppy sits can be corrected but laying over on a down is a good thing in obedience. You want the dog to be as comfortable as possible when they do the long downs. Sloppy sits can lead to the dog laying down and mess up your fronts & finish position... but it's minor points off.

If you have never trained a dog for competition obedience I would suggest finding a class with an instructor that competes with their dog. A class is actually for you not the dog. They will teach you what's important, show you what you need to do different to get results and get you ready for the first competition. You're going to have a million questions and the trainers will be quite an asset as you go through the beginning process.

If you don't know where to go for training you might see if you can find a competition near you (akc.org / events calendar), there is usually a training facility associated with the show. This also lets you see what the competition dogs do well and give you a chance to meet some other people interested in the sport.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> But I didn't realize rolling onto a hip when in a down was bad (I was just training for him lying down in the house, when I needed it, and rolling onto the hip meant he was settled in). I've only been working on proper down position for 3 weeks now, and he's improved greatly and I'm pretty confident we can eliminate the hip roll. He's such a fast learner.


For regular obedience - if you do novice, the only time your dog will be in a down is for stays. For stays - the rolled hip is PREFERRED. 

Open and utility - we don't necessarily want rolled hips. This is because we want the dog to get up cleanly from a down position. <= It's probable that with rally, if you are working on position changes - you've heard about rolled downs being a no-no for that reason.

Look up Janice Gunn. She has pretty excellent videos on her website (TNT). But you can get an idea of her training style by watching her videos on youtube. <= I've used her free videos to problems solve odds and ends, her methods work. 

Betsy Scapicchio and Linda Brennan have a "Are we having fun yet" video which is really good. Not specific for teaching anything. But it goes back to the really upping your dog's enjoyment for training. 

People going from rally to regular obedience do have small issues pop up, generally they are so used to using more body language and using their voice more - obedience is stark by comparison and their dogs may shut down. 

Connie Cleveland is another who has a lot of videos on her website (Dog Trainer's Workshop) to check out before you sign up for any online classes...

I've heard good things about Petra Ford (Petra Ford Academy) - but that's possibly more advanced than you are looking for. I'm thinking about doing a Fronts and Finishes workshop. 

I would really start off by watching videos on You Tube. 

Skip pet trainer videos and focus on those done by people who are big and active in obedience. That's all the people above, but there's others out there. 

Adele Yunck - who I take lessons from time and time again has excellent videos on YT. These do focus on both teaching beginner stuff - but they also walk you through teaching advanced skills as well. Articles for utility for example.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Nothing beats in-person help. In fact I would seek that out instead of pursuing something online. I don't know anyone in Chattanooga but you are within reasonable driving distance of Nashville and Atlanta both of which have active training clubs. Find someone who will give you a private lesson once a month.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Play Dog Excellent in Red Bank is great. If you tell them you want competition, they'll get you in the right class.And they have wonderful visiting lecturers and hands on teachers too.. tell them Robin said hi!


----------



## goldennotes (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you for the wonderful list of resources. I did learn about Janice Gunn from this group and watched a few of her videos last week, but I need to spend more time going through her library on youtube. And I will check the other resources you listed. I really appreciate it. I think you are right I need to skip the pet trainer videos--and you've directed me to so knowledgable experts.

Lisa


----------



## goldennotes (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you, Robin! I am glad to know that we are at the right place, as we are taking classes at PDX. Nancy is teaching our rally class; I will tell her you said hi .


----------



## goldennotes (Nov 19, 2017)

Megora said:


> For regular obedience - if you do novice, the only time your dog will be in a down is for stays. For stays - the rolled hip is PREFERRED.
> <= It's probable that with rally, if you are working on position changes - you've heard about rolled downs being a no-no for that reason.
> 
> .


Yes! We were actually working on position changes in class. Your explanation makes a lot of sense.


----------

